# Chicken Liver.



## StarkFisherman

What is your preferred method of using liver? I have noticed a lot of baitshops sale frozen liver, which is the opposite of what most people seem to use, which is rotted liver that's been sitting out in the sun for several days.

When I use liver, most of the time it's fresh from the grocery store. Sometimes if there isn't a lot of connective tissue, I struggle keeping it on the hook, but that's how I use it. Left some sit out a few times to try and I cannot stand the amount of flies and knats it attracts, so I don't bother with that anymore.

I have yet to use frozen liver. I would assume it is much easier to keep on the hook. Thinking about giving it a shot.


----------



## jjshbetz11

Just bring along some sewing string. Put the liver on the hook then take about 2 feet of string and wrap it around the liver. No tying needed. Stays on till you take it off. You will have to cut the left over string off your hook once you disregard the liver


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ress

Try small shrimp. You get 40 or so for just a few dollars. Thaw only enough for that days use. I let mine sit for 24hrs and they get a foul oder.


----------



## Burks

Frozen liver can be pretty hard to keep on the hook. I've actually had decent luck with cow's liver. Stays on the hook much better. Does it work as well as chicken? That's up to you.


----------



## PolymerStew

I use the frozen chicken livers from the grocery store. I use them fresh since they're bloodier that way than if you let them sit out in the sun. I use the mesh material that tackle shops sell for tying spawn sacs to hold the liver. I just cut a chunk of liver, wrap it inside the mesh and use thread to secure. Keeps it from flying off on the cast.


----------



## Stampede

I use liver a lot and like you i use it fresh.The trick i found is to keep it cold.I'll take anywhere from 1 - 4 tubs depending on how long i'll be out,put them in the cooler with ice.I also use a small lunch size cooler to keep the tub i'm using in with ice and works great.I don't need any thread,panty hose or nothing,just thread it on the hook.You have to watch how you cast it but you work on it and no problems.


----------



## BigCountry_9_1

Whenever I have fished livers I had frozen ones and let them sit in the sun for days and either wrapped it on a treble hook or made a paste with flower and a couple secret ingredients and put it in a stink bait rig. Good luck. 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Captain Failboat

jjshbetz11 said:


> Just bring along some sewing string. Put the liver on the hook then take about 2 feet of string and wrap it around the liver. No tying needed. Stays on till you take it off. You will have to cut the left over string off your hook once you disregard the liver
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That is what I do and I never have trouble with the cast or current taking the liver off. I usually only use about six inches of string but I guess to each his own.


----------



## carpslayer

i used fresh and no string although i like the idea i just hope it wont interfere with the hook up


----------



## jjshbetz11

It doesn't interfere at all. I tend to put the big chunks of liver on so that's why so much string, plus I sorta flatten out the liver with the string to have the tip of the hook exposed.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BBO Ohio

Try cheap 40¢ panyhose from Walmart. Cut the hose to the desired length tie one end off put the liver inside then tie off the other end. You still get the smell and juice to come out but that ball of chicken hose isn't coming off. Even after a fish hits it


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## justin3687

BBO Ohio said:


> Try cheap 40¢ panyhose from Walmart. Cut the hose to the desired length tie one end off put the liver inside then tie off the other end. You still get the smell and juice to come out but that ball of chicken hose isn't coming off. Even after a fish hits it
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Think its illegal on the hose but not positive

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BBO Ohio

Just did a check on the dnr website and there's nothing on there that says it illegal. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buck36

Sorry to sidetrack but does venison liver work well?

I may have to start throwing the liver in the freezer after field dressing.


----------



## BBO Ohio

I've used beef liver before and had great success with it. Nothing hurts to give it a try


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech

I can't stand using liver, so i buy a 1lb bag of frozen, uncooked shrimp. sprinkle in a bunch of garlic salt...shake it up...and let it sit for about an hour before use...shake again, and hook it on.


----------



## master of steel

I use spawn sac netting for livers, never had a problem with the liver coming off


----------



## FisherPro

Buck36 said:


> Sorry to sidetrack but does venison liver work well?
> 
> I may have to start throwing the liver in the freezer after field dressing.


Ohio Game and Fish mag. Had an article not long ago about catfish baits and according to them venison liver works just as well and no need for any kind of tying because of how much tougher the meat is. Have not tried this but thought I would pass it on


----------



## yogi

I heard of people also using pig and goat livers because of the toughness and staying on hooks good i personaly use shrimp and cut bait soaked in a texas reipie that i got from a old hill guy 


Fish long and Hard


----------



## Eagle Eye

Go to YouTube there is a guy that makes chicken liver sacks. I made some an they worked great. Dosnt come off the hook.


----------

